# Meta SL - wo in NRW?



## 2gether (19. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mir gerne ein Meta SL zulegen, allerdings bin ich mir unsicher, welche Größe richtig ist, small oder medium.
Kennt jemand einen Laden in NRW der eins in der genannten Größe vorrätig hat?

Danke und Gruß

2gether


----------



## shibby68 (19. März 2013)

frag mal bei metal-motion-bikes in herbede nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2gether (20. März 2013)

Habe gerade bei Metal Motion angerufen. Leider führen sie keine Bikes mehr von Commencal 
Hat vielleicht sonst noch jemand eine Idee?
Liest der Importeur mit?

Würde halt gerne in einem Laden kaufen und vorher auch mal probesitzen oder -fahren.


----------

